# FileZilla Passwortschützen



## Kalito (26. August 2011)

Hallo, 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit FileZilla mit einem Passwort zu schützen, was man eingeben muss, wenn man es starten möchte.

Ich habe über meinen Filezilla zugang zu mehren Servern, die ich alle in meinen Servermanager gespeichert habe. Da aber neben mir noch andere Personen am Rechner sind  würde ich gerne den Programmstart schützen, wie ich das auch bei Thunderbird mittels Masterpasswort machen kann. Verschiedene Benutzerkonten sind keine befriedigende Option für mich


----------

